# earthquake



## Jessuki

I wish to send all my love, care and help to the people who has suffered (and is suffering) this last terrible earthquake and tsunamis  

Does anyone of you know how to send help? I'm really really sorry

Saludos y mucho ánimo. Y muchos abrazos. 

Jéssika,
Barcelona


----------



## badger

I would like offer my sympathy and support too.

Badg


----------



## Artrella

Jessuki said:
			
		

> I wish to send all my love, care and help to the people who has suffered (and is suffering) this last terrible earthquake and tsunamis
> 
> Does anyone of you know how to send help? I'm really really sorry
> 
> Saludos y mucho ánimo. Y muchos abrazos.
> 
> Jéssika,
> Barcelona




Me adhiero al sentimiento de todo el mundo en estos momentos tan terribles que está pasando la pobre gente de Sri Lanka y otro países.  Hasta el momento son 25.000 las víctimas y se siguen contando cuerpos que devuelve el mar.

Yo colaboro siempre en este lugar.  Si bien siempre puse mi granito de arena dentro de Argentina, tengo entendido que sirve como link para brindar ayuda en el exterior también.


----------



## vachecow

Yes...its terrible how something that bad could happen so instantly without any warning   and from what I last heard, the death count is still rising


----------



## mddb

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> its terrible how something that bad could happen *so instantly without any warning*


To that respect, from the moment the earthquake took place and the moment the wave arrived to the shores of India, about 4 looooooong hours had passed... Time enough to save many of those living by the seashores, if there were means ($$) allocated to a security network like the one existing in the Pacific Ocean (which protects US, Japan, Australia...).

Natural disasters do not only affect poor countries, they affect all the countries in the world, but we have the money to protect ourselves, to build better homes, to have security networks to warn the population, etc. Obviously, that means less deaths, damages and so on...

It is also a shame that the newspapers seem to be more concerned by the fate of a few hundreds of western turists than for the thousands of "natives" (have you ever read a news where they call "natives" the inhabitants of a neighboring country? Germany natives, for example? When journalists speek about the citizens of, let's say, Sri Lanka, they call them "natives"... ) who have found death last sunday...

Like Mafalda said, "Me pregunto si esta vida moderna no tendrá más de moderna que de vida..."

My tears for us all...


----------



## Jessuki

mddb said:
			
		

> It is also a shame that the newspapers seem to be more concerned by the fate of a few hundreds of western turists than for the thousands of "natives" (...) who have found death last sunday...



I totally agree with you. It's a REAL shame.   
They are/were all people. WE are all people.

*angry > impotent > sad > tears*


----------



## Whodunit

I do totally agree with all of you. All TV stations in Germany broadcast these catastrophal pictures. Everywhere corpses, epidemics and sorrow - incomprehensible! There's been so many tourists without foreseeing, and families loosing their kins.

I want to send my most sincere condolences and I hope that everyone whose fault it isn't get most help as possible.


----------



## lauranazario

Jessuki said:
			
		

> I wish to send all my love, care and help to the people who has suffered (and is suffering) this last terrible earthquake and tsunamis
> 
> Does anyone of you know how to send help? I'm really really sorry



Jessuki,
A good way to begin inquiring on how to send help (donations, clothes, medicines, etc.) would be to contact your *International Red Cross* local chapter.

That's the first organization that comes to mind... 

May God/Allah/Buddah/Shiva/Yaweh and all Higher Powers have mercy on the thousands of innocent souls.

LN


----------



## Inca Yupanqui

Jéssika, que lindas palabras has escrito, imaginate cuan dificil ha sido para mi poder encontrar lo que en relidad quiero decir.


----------



## vachecow

Jessuki said:
			
		

> Does anyone of you know how to send help?


Yes, I have a list of places, however, most of them are just international organizations (such as red cross)..........I haven't seen any specific foundations


----------



## lsp

The New York Times has a list: Agencies Accepting Aid Dollars with links for each explaining how to give.


----------



## Jessuki

Gracias a todos, 

También he encontrado esta lista de cuentas en la página web de la cadena ser:
http://www.cadenaser.com/articulo.html?d_date=20041228&xref=20041228csrcsrsoc_1&type=Tes&anchor=

MANOS UNIDAS
2100-3291-95-2200109437, en la entidad La Caixa

FUNDACIÓN VICENTE FERRER

2100-3331-96-2200096273, en la entidad La Caixa

0075-0283-22-0600311966, en el Banco Popular

MOVIMIENTO POR LA PAZ, LA DEMOCRACIA Y LA LIBERTAD

0182-5906-83-0010003334, en el BBVA

2038-1005-10-6000754525, en Caja Madrid

INTERMÓN OXFAM

Canaliza la ayuda a través del télefono 902 330 331

CARITAS

0030-1001-30-0005380271, en Banesto

0182-5906-89-0201510315, en el banco BBVA

2100-2208-30-0200237458, en la entidad La Caixa

CRUZ ROJA ESPAÑOLA

0182-5906-86-0010022227, en el banco BBVA

2038-1500-71-6000002275, en la entidad Caja Madrid

ACNUR

0049-0001-51-2710070009, en el Santander Central Hispano

MÉDICOS SIN FRONTERAS

2100-3063-982200120582, en La Caixa

0182-7305-570000748701, cuenta del BBVA

0049-0001-532110099996, en el Santander Central Hispano


Pero me gustaría ayudar de una manera más personal
¿A alguien se le ocurre alguna idea?


----------



## vachecow

Every day when I read the paper I once more become amazed/horrified at that situation....I just read that in some areas they stopped doing the body count and are simply disposing of the bodies to prevent rot...........also, msn.com has several video clips


----------



## tintinnabulum_m

> lauranazario said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jessuki,
> A good way to begin inquiring on how to send help (donations, clothes, medicines, etc.) would be to contact your *International Red Cross* local chapter.
> 
> 
> 
> lauranazario
> You are the most practical person I have ever seen! But, yes, I agree with you all. It was the most horrifying catastrophe I have ever seen in my lifetime. Some of the pictures are simply disturbing.  It is hard to believe that as peaceful as the sea seems, it can produce real harms when it rages...
> Hope the best for all the impacted people.
Click to expand...


----------



## belén

I can't stop thinking about that tragedy. I was not able to celebrate New Year's yesterday, I didn't feel like jumping and singing and drinking and repeating for a thousand times happy 2005 while so many people is suffering. 
Jessuki, thank you for the list of organizations.
Belén


----------



## vachecow

Yes, it did put a damper on New Years


----------



## Silvia

belen said:
			
		

> I can't stop thinking about that tragedy. I was not able to celebrate New Year's yesterday, I didn't feel like jumping and singing and drinking and repeating for a thousand times happy 2005 while so many people is suffering.


 I guess no one is happy about what happened. Who would. But again, people die everyday. If we thought of that, we would never be happy. You might think that not so many die altogether. You'd be wrong.
Around 40,000 children die everyday because of starvation. That means one per second. And we laugh, have a good time and so on at the same time. This is life. Life can also be cruel. Mass media like to stress that, because people tend to be compassionate/sympathetic. Add to it people dying because of wars or injustice in general...

My point is we don't have to forget about those who suffer, not just when mass media let us know, but always, throughout our life, without making bad things prevail over good things, that also means enjoying what we have.


----------



## Artrella

silviap said:
			
		

> I guess no one is happy about what happened. Who would. But again, people die everyday. If we thought of that, we would never be happy. You might think that not so many die altogether. You'd be wrong.
> Around 40,000 children die everyday because of starvation. That means one per second. And we laugh, have a good time and so on at the same time. This is life. Life can also be cruel. Mass media like to stress that, because people tend to be compassionate/sympathetic. Add to it people dying because of wars or injustice in general...
> 
> My point is we don't have to forget about those who suffer, not just when mass media let us know, but always, throughout our life, without making bad things prevail over good things, that also means enjoying what we have.





Good Silviap!!!


----------



## lsp

It is because we love and celebrate living that the tragedy of losing so many in this way hurts us so. We must love and celebrate it all the more, when we are reminded how precious and precarious it is.


----------



## vachecow

Very good point.  I think that this logic can be applied to any other tragedy as well.


----------



## belén

I am aware of what you say Silvia. 
But in a day like yesterday, when one feels "obliged" to be happy and celebrate for a new year starting, I didn't have the strength to do so.


----------



## Silvia

I understand how you feel. Credo che abbia a che fare soprattutto con un sentimento di impotenza.


----------



## Avalon

ya, maybe you can look up the red cross website, and the other day, they have an article on msn.com on how to send help, like donations.


----------



## vachecow

If you sent money to the Red Cross, is there any way of telling where it goes?


----------



## badger

The real tragedy with this event is that a lot of the deaths could have been avoided if an early warning system had been in place.

We as a society accept human sacrifice to maintain our way of life.

This is the way it seems to me anyway.

Not just with this tragedy but with other things as well, traffic accidents, rail accidents etc.  

There seems to be an acceptable level of preventable deaths within our society
and this is governed by how much money we are prepared to spend.

Individually we are all horrified but collectively we can’t seem to put effective preventions in place.

I can’t even bear to watch the TV reports.

My heart is crying for all these poor lost souls. 

badger.


----------



## jacinta

vachecow121 said:
			
		

> Nothing wrong with Red Cross, but if you sent money there, is there any way of telling where it goes?  This may be just me, but I prefer give money to a specific cause than just to an entire organization (of course, maybe it doesn't matter).




I understand your skepticism but I have nothing but total respect for the Red Cross.  The organization is always there, at all natural and manmade disasters.  If you look back at what the world has been through in the recent past, you will always see the Red Cross at the front lines.  Our own 9/11, Chernoble (horrible spelling, right?), wars, etc. etc.  It takes lots of money for them to what they do so I have no qualms about giving.  
This is truly a horrific tragedy but I do agree with Isp.  We must go on living and can't dwell on the past.  Please don't take this as being flippant as I don't intend it to be so.


----------



## vachecow

Yes you are right.  The Red Cross is always there.....I didn't mean to say anything negative about the Red Cross.


----------



## Silvia

To give just for the pleasure to give, that's the way to go... that doesn't mean to give a pass to speculation...


----------



## Jessuki

I think watching all these news is always sad, I mean: war, starvation, terrorism, natural disasters.. 

But what it makes the difference -to me- is that I feel *angrier * than *sadder * when it comes to _colateral effects _ caused by any war (specially when they are motivated by money or petrol..). I feel impotent about it, and I could scream what I feel about our politicians allowing certain things (..). The same with starvation and seeing the richer countries sufoccating the poorest countries. Shame on all of us. I feel ashamed. And impotent. And sad, but with a point of anger.   

However.. a natural disaster is different to me. That's why I feel soooo sad about these people. Their crying is my crying. I'm with them despite of being so far away.

But I am also angry knowing that they could have save a lot of lifes.. So, there it goes my anger again >_<

ah.. dan ganas de gritar

Disappointed saludos..


----------



## Tomasoria

Hey, I'm back from these short holidays. Just horrified by the Asian tsunamis and the Disco blast in Buenos Aires...it's been a real real sad Xmas.

 A friend of mine landed in BAngkok the same day the sea destroyed everything...He was lucky cause the day after he was supposed to be in Pukhet (Thailand)...

  If you want to help, no doubt, give your money to International Red Cross...they're efficient and able to cope with all this, apart from being independent. I worked with them as a volunteer and they're very professional.

   FELIZ AÑO A TODOS.

   Tomás


----------



## Jessuki

Gracias Tomás

¿Podrías explicarme un poquillo cómo funciona eso de ser voluntario? ¿En qué consiste básicamente (me hago una idea, pero vaya, si nos lo puedes explicar de 1ª  mano mejor   )

Saludos !! Y abrazos


----------



## Tomasoria

Te pones en contacto con tu agrupación local de la Cruz Roja y te orientan. Te dan un curso especifico sobre la Cruz Roja y su cometido, luego te piden tus preferencias (ancianos, extranjeros, drogodependientes, etc) y te asignan a algun programa que haya en marcha por tu zona. Yo lo hice con extranjeros...como hablaba frnacés me tocaron los subsaharianos y les dabamos algun consejo legal, albergues, etc...yo hice mas bien de tarductor...Estuve tres meses (unas 4-5 horas a la semana) y luego lo dejé por icompatibilidad con el trabajo. Tengo intención de volver algun dia.

 LA Cruz Roja es la ONG más veterana y una de las mas preparadas para casos de emergencia, se meten en todos los fregados y la gente los reconoce...

  no dudes en apuntarte aunque al principio te agobian un poco con la burocracia.

   Saludos.


----------



## Jessuki

Gracias por la información, Tomasoria ^_^ 


Saludos


----------



## Silvia

Jessuki said:
			
		

> But I am also angry knowing that they could have save a lot of lifes..


 I've been wondering about that, too. 

What would have happened if a warning had reached those countries?
I'm afraid we would have seen similar scenes, but with some more anger, because only the rich could have arranged/paid for a helicopter to rescue them from a little island, say 3 hours before the tsunami. And you know how many people can fit in a helicopter... Of course there would have been fewer victims. But I also see a difficulty in a widespread/detailed warning to the population, when it lives in huts in a multitude of different isles, as it is the case. I hope those countries will have an earthquake plan for earthquake safety, though I'm not sure my country has one either. But I know that the volcanos are monitored constantly at least. Let's hope that serves!


----------



## vachecow

Go here for donation info: http://sp.ask.com/docs/announcements/tsunami_relief.html


----------



## Jessuki

me han pasado esto por mail.. sin comentarios.. 

_New York Times, BBC, El Pais...

El País 31/12/2004

La isla británica de Diego García, en el Indico, donde Estados Unidos alberga una base militar, recibíó un aviso desde el centro de alerta de tsunami de Hawai y no sufrió daños durante el maremoto, según han publicado The New York Tims y la BBC. El diario estadounidense señala que el servicio de alerta del Pacífico, que detectó el terremoto, tiene a la base en su lista de envíos automáticos. 


3/1/2005 | Europa Press 

Científicos de EEUU enviaron una alerta
Asimismo, parece ser que los científicos que trabajan para la Administración Nacional Oceánica y Atmosférica de Estados Unidos sí que avisaron con bastante antelación a la base militar estadounidense de Diego García, que no ha sufrido daños, pero no hicieron lo propio para avisar a los Gobiernos de Asia y se limitaron a enviar un correo electrónico a Indonesia, según denunciaron los estadounidenses Sara Flounders y Dustin Langley, del International Action Center.

Aparte, la prensa india denunció la semana pasada que la burocracia de su país malogró las primeras alertas del tsunami, lo que hizo que se perdiera un tiempo valioso que podría haber salvado vidas.

La aviación india fue avisada de que su base de la remota isla de Nicobar, cercana al epicentro del seísmo que generó el maremoto, estaba inundada mucho antes de que las gigantescas olas alcanzaran las costas continentales cientos de kilómetros más lejos, según informó 'Indian Express'.



Atolon de Diego Garcia
Isla del océano Indico, la más importante del archipiélago británico de Chagos.
_


----------

